# Wading in marsh on muck bottom



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Much of my experience with wading in mucky areas has been during warmer months in less than a foot of water, while preferably staying on dry land. Occasionally I'd lose a tennis shoe while wading the rivers fishing, but no big deal.

While retrieving decoys the other day I literally needed the guys I was hunting with to pick me up in the boat. I was in mid thigh water and stepped into a soft pocket of muck and was crotch deep in muck plus the water depth, leaving me with little wiggle room.

Is there a way to escape this? Had I been by myself it would have been an interesting situation. After peeling my waders off after the hunt it has me questioning what clothes I should wear underneath in case I need to slither out of my waders so to speak. I'm certain that I was stuck.

Any words of advice?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

bring a good knife strapped high enough on your chest that you can reach it... One handed operation and wrist strap would be good also. may be an expensive extraction but the alternative is not cost effective either.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

When it's that mucky 2 things that MAY help...1) use a heavy duty wading staff for balance and security,teather it to your waders...2)Don't stand too long in one spot,keep your feet moving...but sometimes it's damn near impossible..Good Luck


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't say how bad your situation was . But a couple options to help yourself in the future . 

Work one leg back and forth till you can break the suction of the muck . Once you get one leg out stand one your knee with that leg . Work the other leg loose then walking your knees to get out .( Only working water depth allows it . )

Try to stand where there are root wads from vegetation. It'll usually support you better . 

Keep moving like Joe said . Don't let yourself sink into the abyss wallowing into one spot .


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

We were in Nodak last week, and alot of the pothole were very mucky(cattle) Dont laugh but I have a small pair of aluminum snowshoes that I use, belive me it works


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I seem to remember a story about a fellow wading the Rocky river. I'm pretty sure it was below Rock cliff ford. He waded into a sandy/mucky pocket and got totally stuck. Luckily it's a popular area visited by many and has a road within eyesight. He was able to flag someone down and get help, but he was totally trapped/stuck. I'm pretty sure it was mid winter as well.

Here's a little anecdote about the muck that still makes me chuckle. My friends and I were wading an erie trib in search of steelhead. We came upon a little feeder creek that was so small we could jump across it. I decided to be the "funny guy" and rather than jump over the creek, I decided to jump right into the middle of the creek, to make a good splash, then jump out. I was wearing boot foot neoprene waders while attempting this feat. 

As soon as my boots hit the stream bottom they got suctioned into the muck, then as I jumped to reach the other bank my feet came out of the boots, but I was still strapped into my waders, so I face planted on the opposing bank. It was a learning moment......don't do that again.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Deadeyedeek said:


> We were in Nodak last week, and alot of the pothole were very mucky(cattle) Dont laugh but I have a small pair of aluminum snowshoes that I use, belive me it works


They use to sell muck shoes that attached to your boots which I believe is basically what you're talking about....never knew anybody that tried them...


----------

